# ربي والهي يسوع المسيح



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

*ربي والهي يسوع المسيح مخلصي*

*  * أعطني قلباً نابضاً ... يحبك .*

*  * أعطني قلباً مصلياً بين ... يديك .*
* ... *
*  * أعطني روحاً نارياً ... تلتهم كل برود وفتور من حياتي .*

*  * أعطني أن أكون صادقاً في ... صلواتي وتضرعاتي .*

*  * أعطني أن أثق إنك تسمع ... صلاتي وتستجيب لصراخاتي .*

*  ** إسندني في ضعفاتي سيدي ***

*  ** لأنك وحدك الهــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــي *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

أميييييييين ياارب
جميله الصلاه دي
ربنا يباركك حببتي
ميرسي كتييييييييير
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

ميرسي ليكي يا بنوته

نورتي حبيبتي


----------



## اليعازر (9 يوليو 2015)

آمين...

صلاة جميلة.


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2015)

اليعازر قال:


> آمين...
> 
> صلاة جميلة.




شكرا ليك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 نوفمبر 2015)

امين يارب


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> امين يارب




نورت يا استاذي


----------

